# kennt jemand help4animals ?



## Koipaar (30. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

aus gegebenem Anlass würde mich interessieren, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem in Dortmund ansässigem Verein "help4animals e.V." gemacht hat.

Allen Frohe Ostern und viel Erfolg beim Eier suchen,

Christoph


----------



## bine1234 (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Christoph,

ja, ich habe leider sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit help4animals gemacht... mich würde auch Dein Anlass interessieren. Ich habe mich auch im Web informiert und kann nur schlechte Reputationen im Internet finden. Da mir der Verein schon droht, sollte ich meine Erfahrungen öffentlich machen, schreib mir doch bitte eine PN.


----------

